# Zombies Invade the 1st Asbury Park St. Patrick's Day Parade! March 9th, 2014



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to post the actual event prior to it happening, but I thought I would show a video of some of the highlights of the zombies in the parade.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

SpongeBob zombie and a storm trooper in a kilt? NO!!!

Saw a lot of good makeups in that crowd.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Who knew what fun pairing Irish and Zombies!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------

